# New test to diagnose endometriosis



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Not sure if anyone has already seen this but certainly interesting....a new test for diagnosis of endometriosis...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/8205769.stm

Good to see some research progressing.

N xx

/links


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

This is great news!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Well this would be fantastic if it means women can get diagnosed quicker. I hope so. I was quite lucky - it only took two and a half years for me to be diagnosed - but I know a lot of sufferers go for a lot longer than that. 

C~x


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like great news. As waiting for a lap on the NHS can take ages!

I would of had that done if the choice was there. (way back in 2005!)

Natalie xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes me too, althoguh in my case, and a lot of endo sufferers, the laparoscopy would still have been necessary to treat the problem so this additional test might be a little moot. But then I was diagnosed with endo due to pain before fertility issues became real issues. I know a lot of women are found to have endo with no pain and only discover it due to infertility and while undergoing fertility tests. I guess in those cases being able to diagnose it earlier could mean fastpathing to the right fertility treatment instead of waiting around for an op that might not be necessary and thus might even free up operating space for thoise who do need laps and speed that process up too.  

C~x


----------



## PinkPeacock (Nov 9, 2006)

I hadn;t seen this. Thanks Natasha. I notice the lovely Mr Mann has commented. He's a good chap.


----------

